# samba not working?

## dilandau

the samba wiki tells me that the only thing i need to access a share is to compile my kernel with samba support and to emerge samba. but when i type "smbclient -L WINDOS"  i get no connection (failed). her's my kernel config:

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_IRDA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_SIS900=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

----------

## Sparrow_CA

I don't think smbclient uses the kernel SMB or CIFS modules, it's standalone.

What's the output of:

```
smbclient -d 3 -L WINDOS
```

 (assuming WINDOS is the hostname of a Win/Samba machine).

----------

## dilandau

(xinetd and samba running)

smbclient -d 3 -L BRENNER

```
dunwyn calla # smbclient -d 3 -L BRENNER

lp_load: refreshing parameters

Initialising global parameters

params.c:pm_process() - Processing configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf"

Processing section "[global]"

Client started (version 3.0.14a).

resolve_lmhosts: Attempting lmhosts lookup for name BRENNER<0x20>

resolve_wins: Attempting wins lookup for name BRENNER<0x20>

resolve_wins: WINS server resolution selected and no WINS servers listed.

resolve_hosts: Attempting host lookup for name BRENNER<0x20>

name_resolve_bcast: Attempting broadcast lookup for name BRENNER<0x20>

Connection to BRENNER failed

dunwyn calla #
```

----------

## Sparrow_CA

Looks like it can't resolve the given hostname (brenner). There can be a number of reasons for this, mostly on the Windows box. 

However, as a quick hack, add:

```
192.168.1.100   brenner
```

 to /etc/hosts. (Change 192.168.1.100 to the ip of the Windows box.)

For a more permanant solution, you'll have to track down why 'brenner' is not responding to the broadcast loookup. Check the Windows network settings.

----------

## dilandau

the windows box has no ip, at least i did not set up one for it. i guess it uses dhcp to get an ip. something that calls itself "windows locator" is also active on the windows side.

----------

## Sparrow_CA

I'm assuming you can't ping it either.

Can you verify with another Win box that brenner is doing it's part (takes two to Samba  :Laughing: ).

What version of Win is brenner running?

----------

## dilandau

its running windows xp on a 200 mhz pentium mmx. when both of my pcs run that, the connection sometimes works.

----------

## Sparrow_CA

Is nmbd started?

what's the output of 

```
nmblookup brenner
```

----------

## dilandau

nmbd started via "samba start".

```
dunwyn calla # /etc/init.d/xinetd restart

 * Starting xinetd ...                                                    [ ok ]

dunwyn calla # /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]

dunwyn calla #
```

```
dunwyn calla # nmblookup brenner

name_query failed to find name brenner

dunwyn calla #
```

----------

## Sparrow_CA

Is the workgroup in on brenner the same as in smb.conf? If you get the ip off of the brenner, can you ping it?

----------

## dilandau

the workgroup is the same. how can i figure out the ip of brenner?

----------

## Sparrow_CA

 :Shocked: 

Start->Run, type cmd, type ipconfig.

Also, is NetBIOS over TCP/IP enabled. It's in the win network-settings.

----------

## dilandau

i figured out some ip of brenner by pinging "brenner" from itself. its 169.254.4.244 and pingign it from the linux box results in eternal silence.

----------

## dilandau

i cant find a "netbios over tcp/ip" setting.

----------

## Sparrow_CA

Do your-self a favor. Open up your network properties, and start clicking on things. Just hit cancel in each frame once you've read and clicked everying there. That's how you learn about windows. It's under wins under advanced under tcp/ip.

I can tell you it is most likely not Samba's problem at this point, so please get some help on setting up windows.

----------

## dilandau

ok, i activated netbios over tcp/ip permanently on the windos box.

seen from the linuxbox though the network still doesnt seem to work.

----------

## stahlsau

1. Set an ip on the windows-box (start=>systemsomething=>network devices=>rightclick on your nic=>properties=>select tcp/ip=>properties=>enter ip (something like 192.168.0.4, depending on what ip your lin-box has)

2. open explorer=>rightclick some drive you want to share=>enable sharing (for example drive E)

2. stop samba on your linux-box

3. ping the given ip of your windows-box => if it works, go ahead, if not, goto google  :Surprised: 

4. enter: "smbmount //192.168.0.4/E /mnt/cd1"

5. there you go  :Wink: 

The instructions for windows are somewhat unprecise since i have none to look at, but i think you'll find what i mean.

*edit: if you post config files, please remove the comments - your readers will thank you for that. You can use something like that:

```
grep -vh '^[[:space:]]*#' "$@" | grep -v '^$'
```

----------

## dilandau

shouldnt i activate the nic eth1 on the linuxbox first? it has two nics and eth0 is the link to the dslmodem. eth1 was the name of the nic that connects to the local net. i cant find a rc script for eth1! should there be? how to create it? copy the eth0 and change what?

----------

## DaveArb

 *dilandau wrote:*   

> i figured out some ip of brenner by pinging "brenner" from itself. its 169.254.4.244 and pingign it from the linux box results in eternal silence.

 

You have a DHCP problem. 169.254.0.0/16 network addresses are used when DHCP fails. I recommend starting with the basics, get your DHCP running first, then move on to the next step.  :Wink: 

Dave

----------

## dilandau

do i need dhcp? i was trying to set up the net without.

----------

## dilandau

i changed the windows box ip settings from dhcp (now off) to the fixed address 172.16.0.1 and i changed the ip of eth1 on the linuxbox to 172.16.0.2 and guess what: ping works and smbclient -L BRENNER also works. smbmount asks for a password, then regardless of what i enter it says "failed".

----------

## DaveArb

As you've seen, if you set real IPs you don't need DHCP.  :Wink: 

On your password, if no password is set for that share, just press enter on the password prompt.

Dave

----------

## dilandau

ok, now i can access windows shares from the linux pc. thank you.

next thing is, i can't see the linux box appear in the network on the windows pc. also shorewall is stil making some trouble and i dont know how i can configure the static locall ip for eth1 permanently. now i have to type "ifconfig eth1 172.16.0.2" before i can connect to th2 windows pc (that has 172.16.0.1).

----------

## DaveArb

 *dilandau wrote:*   

> how i can configure the static locall ip for eth1 permanently. now i have to type "ifconfig eth1 172.16.0.2" before i can connect to th2 windows pc (that has 172.16.0.1).

 

/etc/conf.d/net is where you set this, the file has documentation in it. Comment out the dhcp line, put in the static IP where asked for.

I'm afraid I only know how access works on Windows Domains, not sure how to access with a workgroup.

Dave

----------

## dilandau

why must the two pcs be in the same network to get a connect? (172.16.0.0  in this case)

----------

## DaveArb

They don't strictly have to be in the same network, but it makes things a world easier if they are.

Dave

----------

## dilandau

i need to get samba working plus the shorewall firewall. continued there: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2644802.html#2644802

----------

## DaveArb

If I were you, I would put my Shorewall questions into their own thread, with an appropriate title.  :Wink: 

Dave

----------

## emrys404

I just encountered this problem. Check to see that Internet Connection Firewall is disabled (Advanced Tab on Local Area Connection Properties). Werkdd fer me.

-Emrys

----------

## dilandau

do you talk about a kernel setting or what?

----------

